# Favorite place to camp



## walkinboss01 (Sep 8, 2015)

What's your favorite place to camp in Ga and surrounding states and why? Please discuss price, amenities-lake, river, beach, mountains, pool, nice bathrooms, must see places close by, and must eat places close by, etc. I'm obviously talking about camper camping. I have a pop up, and that's what we will be using. Thx-


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 8, 2015)

We go to Jekyll ISland a lot.  It is only 1 hour and 20 minutes to get to the causeway for me though.
The campground is good.  Fishing pier directly across the street. Beaches, 26 miles of bike trails, and no touristy junk.
Was about $75 for 2 nights, but the last time I went on a holiday it was more.  I am not sure if it was holiday price or a new price increase???


----------



## RossVegas (Sep 8, 2015)

I like chester Frost in Chattanooga.  Last year I think it was around $35 a night.  bathrooms are clean, they have a sand beach area on the tennessee river, you've got the mountains near by with ruby falls and rock city, the incline.  The aquarium, creative discovery musem, hunter museam, brainerd drag strip, dirt track racing on scrugs rd, don't recall name of the track.  a couple flea markets, cabellas, chickamauga battlefield.  Not to far from the entrance, is a place called Armandos, probably one of the top 5 burgers in chattanooga.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 8, 2015)

RossVegas said:


> I like chester Frost in Chattanooga.  Last year I think it was around $35 a night.  bathrooms are clean, they have a sand beach area on the tennessee river, you've got the mountains near by with ruby falls and rock city, the incline.  The aquarium, creative discovery musem, hunter museam, brainerd drag strip, dirt track racing on scrugs rd, don't recall name of the track.  a couple flea markets, cabellas, chickamauga battlefield.  Not to far from the entrance, is a place called Armandos, probably one of the top 5 burgers in chattanooga.



I've never stayed at that campground but wold add Racoon Mtn Caverns as a nice attraction in Chattanooga. Also there is an amusement park called Lake Winnie. Cloudland Canyon SP is close enough too for a day trip from Chattanooga.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 10, 2015)

Stephen C. Foster State Park. 
Boat rentals, fishing, wildlife viewing, trails. Better bring your food though. Long way from anything...which I also like.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 10, 2015)

I've posted this link on another thread but thought I'd shear it here. It's some random family's camping blog that I ran across.
They are from Alabama but do a lot of camping in Georgia. 
There is a list of their camping places down of the left of the page on this link. They've been to Vogel and Fort Mountain.
Two favorites of many in Georgia.

http://www.pbandjadventures.com/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2015)

Hamburg State Park in Ga. Secluded, almost private and a beautiful lake and scenery with great facilities maintained by the Friends of Hamburg. 

Tannehill Ironworks Historical State Park in McCalla Alabama. At the tail of the Appalachian Chain, an amazing place of historical significance with a great stream for fishing, freshwater spring, many events usually going on, good restaurant, facilities and close to golf if you're into that.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 11, 2015)

I like camping in the back yard!!!cause when I get tired of camping I can go in the house.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 20, 2015)

St George island state park.... 
Beaches
Fishing
Hiking
Not crowded in the fall
Beautiful scenery
Quiet


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 28, 2015)

Topsail state park in Florida


----------



## CabinFreak (Sep 28, 2015)

I enjoy tent camping at Desoto Falls campground(Georgia)in the winter time,I pretty much have the whole place to myself.


----------



## one_shot (Sep 29, 2015)

St. Andrews, St. George Island, Fort Clinch/ fishing, beaches, cooking out


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 22, 2015)

Saint George Island SP 
Cloudland Canyon SP
Holiday West Point Lake


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2015)

Old Salem near Greensboro on Lake Oconee. It is a GA Power campground open only during warmer months.

Spacious shaded campsites

Affordable at $20 day includes electric and water

Good paved streets

Large Playground

Boat ramp

Boat docks near campsites

Nice clean bath houses

Locked up at night

Quiet secluded spot but Publix store is only 2 miles away


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Oct 26, 2015)

Any where as long as im camping lol 
Do enjoy cotton hill campground 
Kolomoki mounds 
Cape San blas the state park


----------



## aviator (Dec 17, 2015)

Our favorite place is Bahia Honda State Park in the Florida Keys. 
It is a drive to get there, but it is worth it. Great beaches, clean restrooms, and good amenities. It is about 45 minutes north of Key West. 
http://bahiahondapark.com/our-activities.html


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 12, 2016)

Jefferson National Forest in VA.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 12, 2016)

Any place as long as I can build a camp fire , wet a line or hunt and not hear any phones ringing or bells ringing or televisions, just crickets singing and owls calling to their mates, peacefulness in gods country.


----------



## specialk (Feb 16, 2016)

2nd vote high falls....and indian springs down the road too.....hadn't been in awhile but stone mtn. was nice when my son was little....


----------

